# Recepcion de dos frecuencias por la misma antena.



## SkarX (Sep 18, 2007)

Hola a Todos,

Estoy en un proyecto en la universidad en donde contruimos un control remoto con una frecuencia de 27Mhz que controla unos mecanismos de un robot que hacen otros compañeros.

Pero tenemos un problema y es que los mandatos se han vuelto tan numerosos que necesitamos ahora controlarlo con dos controles, lo que no sabemos muy bien es si con la misma antena receptora, podemos recibir dos frecuencias diferentes para poder manejar cada uno diferentes mandatos.

Me refiero que con un control de frecuencia  27.155 controlamos una cosa y con otro de frecuencia 27.295 controlemos otras cosas, la misma antena del receptor puede recibir las dos frecuencias? o tenemos que construir antenas separadas.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 22, 2007)

bueno la verdad no se porque preguntas eso, en mi humilde concepto, es logico que tu puedes recibir muchas señales con una unica antena, de todo el ancho de banda que le corresponda o que pueda manejar la antena comun que se usa en los controles remotos de los juguetes.

en mi concepto pensaria que no es necesario colocar mas antenas, lo que uds tienen que hacer es tener dos circuitos sintonizables uno para la de 27 y la otra pues la que le vayan a colocar ( coloquen una frecuencia muy diferente o lejana de esta para no tener interferencia la una con la otra) . me refiero a la etapa receptora de la antena o circuito tanque (( bueno en mi epoca se llamaba eso asi ahora, no estoy seguro )), osea la etapa RLC.

AUNQUE.me pregunto porque esa solucion de poner mas frecuencias ? 

hay soluciones mas "elegantes y de ingenieria" para solucionar el problema que tienen con el numero de mandos para enviar via RF.

segun veo uds no estan diseñando el control remoto sino muy posiblemente lo estan adaptando de un juguete al robot de uds verdad ?

bueno mucha suerte en el proyecto.

p/d: me gustaria saber de que universidad son y de que semestre. solo por curiosidad



bye suerte


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 22, 2007)

La forma de ampliar el numero de canales de forma correcta no es aumentando el numero de frecuencias RF, sino codificando la señal de RF.

La forma mas facil es utilizando un 555 en el emisor y un ne567 en el receptor

http://www.epanorama.net/links/irremote.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

Respuesta a "SkarX" : SI

Creo que SkarX ya tiene los 2 radiocontroles, y no tendra ganas de armar un tercero de mas canales.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Pero supongo que solo emite portadora de 27.128Mhz si no recuerdo mal, deben ser los tipicos de los juguetes que pulsas y el coche gira a la derecha .

Lo unico que se me ocurre es que cambie el cuarzo del trasmisor (por uno tipico de CB de la frecuencia mas alejada que encuentre) y resintonice uno de los receptores variando ligeramente la ferrita de la bobina con mucho cuidado ya que muy fragil (cristal)con un destornillador de plastico si pude ser.

Puede que necesite dos antenas, o sea dos alambres separados algunos mm.

Normalmente el circuito receptor son de tipo regenerativo y emiten un poco, por lo que entre ellos se pueden interferir muy facilmente.


----------



## SkarX (Sep 24, 2007)

Para respondele al Chavo.
Somos de la Universidad Central, algunos ya somos egresados y otros estan en 8 semestre de mecanica y electronica.

La idea de nosotros es aplicar la mecatronica uniendo todos nuestros conceptos, pero necesitamos saber mas de electronica y Radio control, yo soy ing. de sistemas y siempre me ha gustado la electronica, pero nunca la he practicado en proyectos grandes, por eso en el proyecto soy el del software y la logica.

Sip, teniamos dos radiocontroles de carros de control remoto que tenian cuatro canales (izq, der, adelante, atras), pero ambos de la misma frecuencia.

Lo que hemos estado intentando hacer es diseñando un control para nuestro robot, pero los mandatos hasta el momento son 20, lo que significa que son 20 canales en una misma señal RF, por eso hemos modificado el diseño para que cada persona controle una parte del robot, teniendo 3 controles con 7,7,6 canales respectivamente.

Por eso veo no solo la necesidad de ampliar los canales sino tambien las frecuencias.

Gracias por su ayuda veo mas claro el diseño y la programacion, aunque en este momento estamos solo en busca de teoria y diseño.

Por favor si saben que puedo simplicar mi sistema haganmelo saber, como dije son nuevo en este tipo de proyectos.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## SkarX (Sep 24, 2007)

Se me olvidaba, gracias tiopepe por tu link de IR, lo estamos estudiando para ver la viabilidad de esta tecnologia en nuestro proyecto, los de electronica nos han dicho que han utilizado esta tecnologia solo como sensores y no como medio de comunicacion.

Queriamos preguntarte si has manejado esta tecnologia, que alcance puede tener y que rango en grados, nuestro robot debe ser controlado con un minimo de 15 mts y con un angulo de 90º, gracias por tu ayuda.

Hemos utilizado FM en PPM, porque hay bastante documentacion y vamos a cambiar la frecuencia a 49Mhz porque hemos leido que es de mayor rango.

Cualquier ayuda muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 24, 2007)

Estais empleando tecnologia de los años 80.

Mejor utilizar modulos 433 o frecuencias superiores
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_información.php?products_id=7815

Encontrareiscantidad de ejemplos controlados con pic, digamos que funcionan como los mandos a de la TV pero por radiofrecuencia.

Son los utilizados para las puertas del garaje y similares.


Si o osquereis complicar la vida podeis comprar esos enchufes radiocontrolados que venden en los supers  en algunas ofrtas.


----------



## borreguito2000 (Sep 28, 2007)

A menos que los aparatos de radio control tambien transmitan. ahi si hay problema. Pero si solo son receptores. te recomiendo en la misma portadora de 27 Mhz y uses Sub-Portadoras.
Ejemplo: una Sub-Portadora de 3Khz para controlar un ROBOT y otra que no sea Armonica como  5 Khz para controlar otro. A cada sub-portadora puedes modularlas en FM de baja frecuencia.


----------



## SkarX (Oct 1, 2007)

Gracias Borrequito, 
Nos hemos dado cuenta que el tema de radio frecuencia es mas grande de lo que pensaba, estamos estudiando todas las posibilidades que nos han dado, teniendo en cuenta el costo-tiempo, es decir que es lo mas barato para nuestro proyecto y lo mas rápido de hacer, en este momento estamos recolectando información de todo lo que es FM con PMW dado que asi es como podemos hacer funcionar los servos.

Por otro lado estamos buscando los circuitos que nos dijo Tiopepe pero veo que es un poco mas complejo porque manda señales binarias, que nos permitiria mas información pero lo complicado estaria en la decodoficacion de estas señales para nuestros servos y motores, seguimos leyendo al respecto.

Por ahora estamos recogiendo teoria, igual es parte de nuestro proyecto, ya que tenemos un presupuesto bastante ajustado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 2, 2007)

mirar por aqui
http://members.shaw.ca/novotill/



Hay paginas especializadas en servos RC-


----------



## Perrotron (Feb 23, 2010)

Yo no tengo conocimiento alguno sobre RF, hace tiempo compre un emisor y receptor RF de 433mhz, para un proyecto, era facil de manipular ya que recibía una entrada serial de 8 bits y el receptor entregaba de forma transparente los 8 bits a la salida, y utilizaba rs-232 de un micro controlador (ATMega8 que es mi area), para tener 256 posibles opciones de control, una asignada por cada bit, MI PREGUNTA ES LA SIGUIENTE: ¿Es posible codificar una señal de este tipo en un transmisor y receptor al cual pueda ser ajustada la frecuencia de emisión y recepción en un rango de 27-100 mhz? Existen concursos que exigen estas frecuencias pero los controles que venden casi siempre son de 4 canales. Por eso me interesa saber si existe algun diagrama o algo que me ayude con esto, hay controles a los que se puede cambiar un cristal(oscilador) para cambiar la frecuencia pero = son de 4 canales. Gracias!!!!


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2010)

Si son tantos controles a enviar distribuilos en 3 teclados o mandos y todo eso a un mismo transmisor digitalizado codificando las acciones, tal cual un control remoto de un tv..

Si usas dos o tres frecuencias distintas para enviar el grupo de comandos vas a tener mas problemas de intermodulacion entre los equipos transmisores y en el receptor vas a tener que tener 3 canales de recepcion para decodificar igualmente los controles.


----------



## electrodan (Feb 24, 2010)

Elbrujo, el tema es de hace 3 años.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2010)

ok, alguno lo revivio..


----------



## Perrotron (Feb 24, 2010)

Fui yo!!!!! tengo el poder de darle vida nuevamente a las cosas!!! jajaja!!!   Es que vi el titulo del tema y yo busco algo de RF expuesto 4 comentarios arriba.


----------

